# what color UV



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

hello i was wondering if anyone can give me some suggestions on what colors i should put in here ,this is my wifes system

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0069.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0068.jpg


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm assuming there's a window right?


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

oh Sugar yes there is a window i will put it on and post it with the window oops lol

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0071.jpg


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

Blue would look pretty good on that. I have a black Super Talent case w/ window and I have 4 blue LED fans, and it looks pretty nice at night. 2 blue cold cathodes would look nice on yours.


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Blue would look pretty good on that. I have a black Super Talent case w/ window and I have 4 blue LED fans, and it looks pretty nice at night. 2 blue cold cathodes would look nice on yours.




you wouldnt happen to have pics would you?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

Case gallery..."Black on Blue"...not quite done with it yet though...


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

wow the blue realy comes out , i was thinking of spraypainting the inside of the case UV Blue or Purple


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

hey why didnt I think about that? oh yea I did....hey Roger

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/263


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> hey why didnt I think about that? oh yea I did....hey Roger
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/263




Omg Mark, whats up bro thats nice you didnt show me that one lol, i was going to do the whole frame, strip it right down


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

Its pretty easy, the secret is to paint it flat white first, than after it dries paint it with the Flourescent paint. It was really cheap and looks nice.
I spend most of my time on this forum as there are more cool peops to ask stuff to. I like Pitstop but hard to get answers to stuff.

Wait till you see whats new, this is so cool, I just got them today and they work so nice,

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556051633.html

they are real tiny and light up the whole case..


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

hey roger what cpu is that?


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

i have everything picked out for this UV mod but now wife is changing her mind 

wife CPU is a 64bit 3400+


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats what girls are for, to enable us guys to buy stuff...lol

Check this out, it would look real nice in your case and its cheap too...

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556051633.html

Now if you OC than you need a better one but if its the wifes comp this cooler is really sweet (urs is a little sucky) and the Fan Glows with the UV lights.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 17, 2006)

What's better, laser lights/LED lights or cold cathodes?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

honestly the 5 light leds. I just got them today (in diff colors) and they are really tiny, they take practically no power and they are 10 times brighter than the tubes.


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> honestly the 5 light leds. I just got them today (in diff colors) and they are really tiny, they take practically no power and they are 10 times brighter than the tubes.




So you saying to get those since there brighter?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

way better and way smaller. If you want you can sell me the tubes if you dont use them.


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

how many should i get for this tower ?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

ONE, they are really bright and they have 5 leds on one block. I got Red, blue and red,blue ,green together.
They work really well and dont have the extra power inverter and fit in a small space.
Did you see the CPU cooler?


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 17, 2006)

do you realize her tower is 19x8x20H


----------



## markkleb (Jun 17, 2006)

They are 10 times brighter than the tubes, there is 5 LEDs in the block and they are at angles so the light is spread out. My case is bigger and they lit up my whole DFI mobo (the tubes dont do that)

If ur not sure get 2 one for the top and one for the bottom, I tried to take a pict but my camera sucks.


----------



## T4 GTR (Jun 17, 2006)

I reckon blue merging with green to red would look quite evil of ultraviolet LEDs would looke awesome. The labels and everything else would reflect a different amount of light.

should look really cool.


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 19, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> They are 10 times brighter than the tubes, there is 5 LEDs in the block and they are at angles so the light is spread out. My case is bigger and they lit up my whole DFI mobo (the tubes dont do that)
> 
> If ur not sure get 2 one for the top and one for the bottom, I tried to take a pict but my camera sucks.




Wheres the pic bro , i want to see lol


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 26, 2006)

ok i got everything together and install almost everything ,also i painted the frame HOT PINK, like the wife wanted lol

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0068.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0104.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0105.jpg

Light pic is Blurry cant do anything about it going to try to get better pic later

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/?action=view&current=DSC_0111.jpg

If anyone has any comments or more info plz let me know if i can improve this project


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks good, the last pic could've been better. Can you take more pics w/ the lights on the comp on?


----------



## markkleb (Jun 26, 2006)

What a difference..good job.


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 26, 2006)

ok heres more light shots


http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0109.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0108.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0106.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0105-1.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0111.jpg


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 26, 2006)

looks good!...damn thats bright... hurts the eyes with all the hot pink... that would draw some looks at a lan party


----------



## XRogerX (Jun 26, 2006)

still trying to get a better pic of it but Damn i think the pink is making it blurry ,i still need to do some WM on it

ok i took one light out

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f353/Roger6297/DSC_0114.jpg


----------

